# Fuel lines



## Ariens1976 (Jan 1, 2013)

Wondering what would be the best pipe to use to replace fuel lines on a tecumseh 8HP engine on an Ariens st824. Won't be doing it now, but in the works of fully rebuilding my machine next summer.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

I would would use rubber fuel line or stainless steel.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I started using some silicone gas line this last year and so far I like it. Easy as rubber to cut and work but supposedly it won't turn dry and brittle over time like rubber gas line will.

I get it at Fleet Farm (a local farm supply store) and it turns out to be cheaper than rubber line is. I do use hose clamps on either end also plus it hasn't gotten as stiff when cold as rubber line does.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Any 1/4" inside diameter fuel line should work. Odds are it will be much cheaper at an auto parts place or getting some generic stuff than going with OEM Tecumseh fuel line.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i usually buy a foot of 1/4 i.d. fuel line from autozone


----------

